# My new Tegus enclosre



## Adam87 (Feb 6, 2010)

its 6x3x3 made from vinal fencing and wood for the floor and top and the glass slides back and fourth and theres about 2 1/2 inches of cypress mulch but more is added every week anything else u wanna know just ask


----------



## isdrake (Feb 6, 2010)

That's a beautiful enclosure.  Looks really professional, great job. 

I would recommend to put in some more stuff that the Tegu can explore. Our Tegus loves large pieces of bark. It also looks a little dark but it's hard to tell on a photo. 

Besides that it's lovely. And the Tegu looks cute.


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice clean look... I like it 

When you have time can you post a pic that shows what the exterior of the cage looks like?

How much room do you have between the floor of the tank and the bottom of the front window. As this distance will limit the potential depth of mulch. Now that my girl has grown up I'm surprised at how deep she likes her mulch to be (at 9" it still seems a bit to shallow for her).

What made you choose vinyl siding inside the cage? While on one hand it looks very unnatural, on the other it will reflect light/heat quite well. I'm not criticizing the choice, as with all things in life there are pros and cons. Just wondering what details prompted the decision.


----------



## mis jaksin (Feb 6, 2010)

nice work! your tegu looks so tiny in it's new home!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Feb 6, 2010)

Real nice set up you got there Adam87


----------



## Pikey (Feb 6, 2010)

looks great but i'd put a "day light" bulb in the tube light and mount a 2nd one for the UVB and mount it just about the vent holes by the basking spot 

(only cuz thats got a range of about 12"-20" from the bulb & when he's basking he's not getting much if any UV from that light


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow. You did a great job building his enclosure  . If you want to you can put a small rock in there. This will help file down the nails. If you get one out of your yard, river or buy one I recommend soaking the rock in a water and clorax solution. Rinse it off really good with some hot water and let it dry for a day. When the top is dry please make sure you turn it over so the buttom can dry, too.


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 8, 2010)

thank you everyone i'll try to answer everyones questions 

txrepgirl- ive been meaning to get some sort of a rock or slate of some kind or like a patio stone cause he doesnt really bask on the log he may do that once every couple days most of the time he just basks on the floor

Pikey- thats been on my to do list for awhile now to get another bulb in there but i guess u can say i got some time cause he is hibernating 

Toby_H-i chosse vynal cause it was in my yard my moms friend had it in her garage and we offered to take it and othing was done with it so me and my dad thought up the idea because the cage was orginaly for my savannah larry (RIP) but it works out great it holds humminty in really really good and and as distance goes id say its about 6-7" and the cypress since i keep adding more every week is 3-4" 

isdrake- i want to put more stuff in there ive actually been thinking on real plants but i need to make sure there not poisonous to animals but what i notice when he does come out is that he does laps around the cage the same path every time then after 4 or 5 times he basks for 10mins then laps again but i want to put more things in there its so damn expessive now adays serously 15.99 for a piece of wood get out of here alot of people say just get stuff from out side and bake it but im just very cautioned about stuff like that 


thanx again and if theres anymore questions i'll be glad to answer them


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 8, 2010)

and heres the outside and depth inside but note i just added two more bags since i took this picture


----------



## Dom3rd (Mar 21, 2010)

That looks amazing!!!!


----------

